# Thick Whey



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

If the whey from Nuefchatel is thick, and the pot and was clean and sterilized, what would have caused it? Buttermilk was used to as the culture.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Bacteria in the whey that are increasing the viscosity of the liquid.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it bad? Should the cheese be discarded?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

No, normal lactic bacteria such as Leuconostoc can make whey thick. All thick whey tells you is that some bacteria strain you have makes for a very thick set.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Pav,
I appreciate you sharing all your knowledge with us and always enjoy reading your posts.

Tamera


----------

